# FMF's Water/Meth Install :as it comes along:



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

So I'm getting some stuff together for my Water/Meth injection kit and decide to get the basic parts from Devil's Own since their ShurFlo pump is $15 cheaper than everywhere else and everything else is priced comparatively.
Pieced together kit:
Shurflo pump
Quick connect fittings and tubing
Brass check valve
5gph nozzle
4qt bottle
Except for one thing...the God dang bottles. Devil's AND Coolingmist want $35 for their 4qt (1gal) bottles. Well I dug around and found the manufacturer of said bottles and guess what? $18 shipped w/ the vented cap. WhyTF is everyone else selling them for $35? I'll never know. Maybe they think no one will look for them. Whatever.
Anyway, here's the only part I have, so far. Payday is Thursday so I'll get everything else after that.
Here's a link to the US Plastics that makes them
US plastics








I won't post links to show you what everyone is pricing this exact same bottle at but you can go to the separate sites and see for yourself.
Boost On!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

what turbo setup and colling are you running already?


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: FMF's Water/Meth Install :as it comes along: (FMF)*

keep us posted on the installation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_what turbo setup and colling are you running already?

by "colling" did you mean cooling? If so I'm not running anything other than a big ass bar & plate intercooler from treadstone.
setup is
C2 StgII w/ 42# injectors
Garrett T04 60-1 @ 15psi daily/20psi hi
C2 Short runner


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*

whats the total price break down for the parts you've bought so far? if u dont mind.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_whats the total price break down for the parts you've bought so far? if u dont mind. 

just for the water/meth setup I'm going for or for my turbo setup?
Either way; I've only paid $18 for the bottle since that's the only part I have right now but plan on buying everything from Devil's Own since that's easier. Here's a breakdown of my pricing.
$18 4qt bottle (already have)
$84 pump
$ 5 relay
$ 8.25 Nozzle
$30 check valve
$36.50 pressure switch
$15 fittings
$10.35 15ft tubing
--------------------
$207.10 + shipping
so far I'm $2 over the base kit price but I'm including a bottle and the better check valve. The base kit doesn't even have the bottle or the brass check valve. I've got tons of wiring I've got stocked up so I don't need all that jazz that comes in the kit I'm trying to come in under the base kit + bottle + shipping. Saving $20 if definitely worth it to me in the long run.
If you were referring to the turbo setup I went in about $8K total.



_Modified by FMF at 10:20 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*

i was just wondering for the water injection setup. thanks for the info


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_i was just wondering for the water injection setup. thanks for the info

no prob


----------



## bad_news (Oct 26, 2006)

hurry and put this on so I can see it.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (bad_news)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bad_news* »_hurry and put this on so I can see it.

in due time, lol...I've been wrapped up in trying to finish our backyard fence. This weather doesn't want to make me finish any faster, either, lol.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*

Watching this thread. I am thinking of doing the same thing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep us posted...


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

UPDATE: Just ordered all my Devil's Own stuff that I need to get the job done and for a great price from Wide Open Tuning. 
I'll have this kit installed and dyno'd next weekend. I hope the gear box holds up


















_Modified by FMF at 10:45 AM 2-16-2007_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

Okay, got the kit and installed the hard parts but need to do the wiring. that'll get done tomorrow

Here's what came in the kit minus the bottle I already have:








Here's where I pulled the fender liner to see if the pump would fit up in there; no chance in he77 but I was able to clean out that little spot on the bottom rear that fills up with crap...see it on the floor:








Nozzle mounting:








I decided to go in the pipe because it's solid:








Since I couldn't find anywhere for the pump to go it got stuck in the cabin next to the bottle







but maybe when I do a battery relocation I'll put it there. I haven't done any of the wiring so it's just kind of there:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









And here's some guys helping me:


----------



## R411Y3 (May 5, 2006)

3 for 1 at the hair dressers eh! (only kidding)


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (R411Y3)*

1st off, are youu guyz tripletts? that is just weird. 
2nd, make sure you keep an eye on the pipe you mounted the nozzle it, it may begin to rust. 
3rd, you may want to look into the snowperformance VC-25. it is the variable controller that progressively ramps up the methanol injection rate based on boost. it is really handy, and super easy to install. 
the reason for it, is the fact that the DO controller just dumps at full tilt at your predetermined setting. that means you will have the same ammout of meth going into the motor @2 psi, as you will at 20. 
another thing to keep in mind, use the largest nozzle you can, and tune it down. when my VAC line came off my wastegate actuator, and the car hit~25 psi NININTERCOOLED, the meth saved my pistons. 
just my .02. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

jeesh use zip ties then noob!








/agreed on the rusting of pipage too....im going with a NOS style throttle body spacer.


_Modified by mrbikle at 10:17 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_jeesh use zip ties then noob!










nice.


----------



## bad_news (Oct 26, 2006)

good job.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_jeesh use zip ties then noob!








/agreed on the rusting of pipage too....im going with a NOS style throttle body spacer.


I would have run it in the elbow leading up to the throttle body but I'm too worried that it will get blown out when I go up to 20psi.
Agreed, I want a NOS style spacer, as well. anybody think if I paint the inside of this short section of pipe I could get away with it longer? Maybe some Kilz underneath some heavyduty paint?
And I wanted a progressive controller...I just don't have the cash for it right now. I'll grab it in a few months. My wife gives me a Mod-allowance










_Modified by FMF at 8:16 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (FMF)*

Looking good man. Keep up the nice work. I am really excited to see your results.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

that is where i located my pump and bottle as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_1
another thing to keep in mind, use the largest nozzle you can, and tune it down. when my VAC line came off my wastegate actuator, and the car hit~25 psi *NININTERCOOLED*, the meth saved my pistons.

You're Nine Inch Nails Intercooled??? Score for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I'm almost done with the wiring. I drove around all day today and it drove fine so I don't have any leaks anywhere, yay! It stopped raining so I'll give it a run after I get it all set up.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

the Devil's Own kit is UP AND RUNNING! 
I think i need to reprime the pump to make sure there isn't any air in the lines but overall it feels good in boost, especially third gear (my everybody annihilator gear). I can't quantify the the gains so I'll have to wait until dyno day. I may pick up the 7gph nozzle for the 20psi run that I'll do then.
I pulled over after I few second boost in 3rd to feel the intake and I'll be damned if it wasn't just about room temperature! Normally I could cook eggs on the damn thing but now I can actually hold my hand on...impressive to say the least.


_Modified by FMF at 11:24 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (FMF)*

You will want to run the pump for a few seconds with the check valve disconnected to prime the pump. Then you are good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

werd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_You will want to run the pump for a few seconds with the check valve disconnected to prime the pump. Then you are good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll run it again, tomorrow...today I had everything hooked up and primed it for about 5 seconds (didn't know how much to do it







)
So I've something to do tomorrow, I guess, lol


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*

Sweet dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

everything has been working flawlessly for the past few days and I can definitely tell when the water/meth is spraying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I ordered a .69 turbine housing to free up some flow and maybe slow the build up of boost to save the tranny a bit more








We have a dyno day planned for the 10th of this month because our last one got rained out (the dyno operator didn't want wet cars on the rollers) I'll get some with and without numbers for everyone.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (FMF)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait for WI


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

I received my 7gph nozzle today. I'll have it in this weekend.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Has anyone here used the devils own progressive controller? According to flipside customs website they also offer a progessive controller that operates by voltage and will work with a maf sensor. I am not sure whether to get that, or hook up a map sensor and control the injection directly by pressure. It seems to me like the map sensor should give more precise injection. Is this the case?
What controller are you planning on?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_
What controller are you planning on?

If it's easy enough to do I'll run the DevilsOwn controller later on but the Cooling Mist controller has a MAP sensor built in so you plumb the boost signal straight to controller. It depends on price down the road.
Cooling Mist is $224








fully programmable and you can run it off of the boost or the MAF signal plus the curve can be tuned via a laptop. Lots of options for the serious guys.
DevilsOwn is $125 + $65 for 3bar MAP sensor = $190








Does what I need without all the extra but I'll have to have a MAP flange welded up which may put the cost of this around the price of the cooling mist anyway.
I'd say the MAP sensor would be your best bet for accuracy and having the pump come on when you want it to.


_Modified by FMF at 8:40 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (FMF)*

I'll be rocking the Devils Own controller. I am just tapping into the map sensor that I am using to get a boost signal on my Zeitronix ZT-2.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

apparently the snow performance controller is $129 and already has a built in MAP sensor...ziiing! That's what I'm getting.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (FMF)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I run the devils own basic kit..with a 5gph external nozzle..I welded a bung 3-4inchs from the TB..and I have to say after a few pulls when the motor is warm..the TB flange is ICE cold!..Just an idea if you want to relocate you nozzle in the future with out the worry of it getting sucked in the motor...should help increase power gains.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I'd say the nozzle is about 6" away from the TB. I pulled over after a hot run on boost and felt the intake manifold and it wasn't ice cold but I'll be damned if it wasn't room temperature!
page ownage!










_Modified by FMF at 8:26 PM 3-2-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*

^


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_I'd say the nozzle is about 6" away from the TB. I pulled over after a hot run on boost and felt the intake manifold and it wasn't ice cold but I'll be damned if it wasn't room temperature!
page ownage!









_Modified by FMF at 8:26 PM 3-2-2007_
 
wow, your ride is nasty.... those wheels are amazizizing!


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_ 
wow, your ride is nasty.... those wheels are amazizizing!

lol, I wish it was...just a page ownage pic.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_I'd say the nozzle is about 6" away from the TB. I pulled over after a hot run on boost and felt the intake manifold and it wasn't ice cold but I'll be damned if it wasn't room temperature!
page ownage!









_Modified by FMF at 8:26 PM 3-2-2007_


lm rips?


----------



## NitrousVR6 (Jan 10, 2007)

i think there work wheels


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (NitrousVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NitrousVR6* »_i think there work wheels

You're right. Work VS XX's








^^different set, but those are on my car....







Hardly an LM knockoff...


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
You're right. Work VS XX's








^^different set, but those are on my car....







Hardly an LM knockoff...









I'd take a Work wheel over a BBS any day of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
I'd take a Work wheel over a BBS any day of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too!








What management are you runnign on your setup? Chip, or standalone?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
Me too!








What management are you runnign on your setup? Chip, or standalone? 

C2 Stg II software...it ran pretty much like poo before I found out about the Stg II Version 2, lol. Originally I had to drill a small hole in the TB plate to get the thing to idle and the new software update allowed me to weld up that hole so it'd be like stock. Got rid of a bunch of driveability issues. Still pulls like a son of a bitch. Now I'm wondering when the O2J is going to become the OhNoez 2 J, lol. At least I have a clutch and LSD.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
C2 Stg II software...it ran pretty much like poo before I found out about the Stg II Version 2, lol. Originally I had to drill a small hole in the TB plate to get the thing to idle and the new software update allowed me to weld up that hole so it'd be like stock. Got rid of a bunch of driveability issues. Still pulls like a son of a bitch. Now I'm wondering when the O2J is going to become the OhNoez 2 J, lol. At least I have a clutch and LSD.

Cool. I was just wondering cause I run standalone, and Ima running the w/m injectin on a map from the management, but if doesn't look like you have that option at this time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for making this work on your ride. I'm piecing together a kit as I get the cash... 
P.S. I think that the O2J will hold a descent amount of power with the LSD. How much are you making? Mine took a 30 psi spike on the dyno, but luckily the wheels ripped loose and that probably saved it...


----------



## kylecreegan (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Hey turbo pumpkin! ive seen ure car at bugout before, Im the No.Va area. i also have a tropical orange 1.8t















Ive been looking into Snow Performance's Water Meth kit, is it any good? Im still runing a pos KO3 but hopefully this summer i can move up to a better turbo. Thanx


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
P.S. I think that the O2J will hold a descent amount of power with the LSD. How much are you making? Mine took a 30 psi spike on the dyno, but luckily the wheels ripped loose and that probably saved it...









this weekend it's 400whp or bust (knock on wood). It made 370whp/tq last year during the summer with a 2.5" DP, a boost leak, stock wires and the older software (which I don't think made a difference at WOT) all on 17psi. Hoping to push it to 17psi non-injected and then turn it on for a max power run.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
this weekend it's 400whp or bust (knock on wood). It made 370whp/tq last year during the summer with a 2.5" DP, a boost leak, stock wires and the older software (which I don't think made a difference at WOT) all on 17psi. Hoping to push it to 17psi non-injected and then turn it on for a max power run.

IMO you should be fine making 400 WHP on an O2J... Congrats on 400... That's a lot of power. I'd like to see the dyno when you're done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (kylecreegan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylecreegan* »_Hey turbo pumpkin! ive seen ure car at bugout before, Im the No.Va area. i also have a tropical orange 1.8t















Ive been looking into Snow Performance's Water Meth kit, is it any good? Im still runing a pos KO3 but hopefully this summer i can move up to a better turbo. Thanx









I purchased a snow kit, but have not recieved it as of yet. I think that I am going to sell it or put it on my wife's K04ed 1.8T cabby... Not sure yet... I am piecing together an aquamist system that I am going to run off of my standalone and map it off of an extra injector map. Should work nice, but I don't have all of the pieces yet... Hopefully We can catch up at Bugout or at a GTG sooner. Tropics are the best! (I may be a little biased







) You should come to a Friday GTG sometime... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I just got my devils own kit and it only came with one nozzle? I see yours did too, but the website specifies 3 nozzles 3, 7, and 10gph. I just sent the company I bought mine from an email. The directions say start with the smallest nozzle and work your way up, but there is only one, and I don't know what size it is.








http://www.alcohol-injection.c....html


_Modified by _muppet_ at 6:25 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

since FMF hasent posted it yet I will 
here is his dyno vid: http://www.zackslife.com/vids/...7.wmv
I believe he hit 350 but I dunno how much psi... If I hadent moved to denver I woulda been there with him.


_Modified by dreadlocks at 12:33 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_since FMF hasent posted it yet I will 
here is his dyno vid: http://www.zackslife.com/vids/...7.wmv
I believe he hit 350 but I dunno how much psi... If I hadent moved to denver I woulda been there with him.

_Modified by dreadlocks at 12:33 PM 3-16-2007_

the numbers sucked but it's because the plugs were fugged up (not making excuses that's just what it was)...but either way the water/meth works like a champ!!
I dyno'd down low on daily boost to get a baseline for how much HP the water/meth actually gained.
280whp/276tq @ 14psi *NO* water/meth
350whp/354tq @ 14psi *WITH * water/meth
that's a staggering jump in HP w/ just turning the system on. The car had been pretty much cold, too, and had sat for about 2 hrs before the initial run. When I attempted 20psi it just didn't like it (just like a year ago) So I realized later that I should have backed off to about 17-18psi and tried that and I'd definitely made at least 390whp I think. I bought a .69 turbine housing to install in the next few weeks and then I'll go back to see how she performs...I'm still adamant about 400whp or bust!!


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_I just got my devils own kit and it only came with one nozzle? I see yours did too, but the website specifies 3 nozzles 3, 7, and 10gph. I just sent the company I bought mine from an email. The directions say start with the smallest nozzle and work your way up, but there is only one, and I don't know what size it is.








http://www.alcohol-injection.c....html


they only include one nozzle and it's one that you either specify or one they suggest based on your personal setup...you'll have to call them to see which one you got but I bet it's one of the smaller ones.
get a progressive controller SOON! I'm going to buy one soon as well because this instant on just doesn't seem like it's helping me down low.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

That is an amazing increase in power. I didn't see a place to specify nozzle size and this is right off the website.:
"What size nozzle do i need?
*Our kits comes with the 3 most common sizes of nozzles to cover a wide use. This kit comes with 3gph, 7gph, and 10gph.* There are many factors effecting nozzle size such as engine size power adder, Intercooled or non intercooled and level of boost you are running. What works for 1 car is not always best for another." 




_Modified by _muppet_ at 7:11 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

in the ADD COMMENTS ABOUT YOUR ORDER section you put what engine size, any power adders or forced induction, fuel injector size and estimated power output for them to calculate the nozzle size.
BUT in their forums they have a nozzle size calculator available for you to use so you can specify the right one.
Nozzle Size Calculator


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I need between a 7 and a 10. I am still going to contact them, I personally feel the way that is worded they owe me 2 nozzles.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

All the nozzles have the size marked right on them.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*











_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:51 AM 3-21-2007_


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

I like that last video...I wish my car was like that....with a side mirror of course.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (misfit77)*

FMF, please clear up the part where you suggest you get ~75 whp from "just turning on the meth". 
we know the methanol alone does NOT add power, however DOES allow you to run a more agressive tune, in turn making more power. 
i just don't want people thinking they car buy methanol, and be 75 HP moer in an hour from installing this kit.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_FMF, please clear up the part where you suggest you get ~75 whp from "just turning on the meth". 
we know the methanol alone does NOT add power, however DOES allow you to run a more agressive tune, in turn making more power. 
i just don't want people thinking they car buy methanol, and be 75 HP moer in an hour from installing this kit. 

sure, in my car (VR6 turbo, mind you) I was able to free up and/or make 70whp more than with the system off. I'm sure the large gains are based on the fact that I have a VR6 with a T04E and not a 1.8T with a K03S...estimated gains should be judged according to the setup.
Without water/meth the ECU pulls a lot of timing. I guess it'd be for knock from using only 93 octane and the high intake air temps. With the water/meth on the system pulls no timing because knock is eliminated and the IATs drop to around ambient if not less than ambient.
I did nothing between the two runs rather than turn the water/meth on. The first run I unplugged the fuse for the meth pump so it would not run during the first 14psi run. Immediately following that run I put the fuse in and ran it again at 14psi and it went from 280whp to 350whp.
The first run was done on a "cold" motor because it had been sitting for two hours prior to that run.


_Modified by FMF at 8:57 AM 3-20-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*

if that is the case, you were KILLING your motor without it. you must have been pulling ~30 degrees of timing.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_if that is the case, you were KILLING your motor without it. you must have been pulling ~30 degrees of timing. 









I don't know why, then. What could be the cause for that? Of course the dyno operator and/or dyno could be at fault but it was on par for everyone else the whole day.


_Modified by FMF at 9:00 AM 3-20-2007_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (FMF)*

next time I do some runs on the dyno I'll be sure to do some VagCom logs...I didn't want to mess with it that day.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_
280whp/276tq @ 14psi *NO* water/meth
350whp/354tq @ 14psi *WITH * water/meth
!!

actually, now that i look at it, you WERE definitely killing your motor with HOT IAT's and timing pull. you are the only person i have ever seen run *only 280* @ 14 psi. 
let's put it this way, at 9 psi i made 265, non intercooled, without meth. for the extra 5 psi, you should have been WAY beyond that. especially because i was making power still when the dyno operator stopped testing. 
in other words, your car was HATING you until you put the meth on, now it is makeing the "right" power for that psi. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

you think it could be my large charge pipes or intercooler? Maybe that core is just too large...it's pretty damn big.
it made 367whp/370tq @ 17psi last summer with the 2.5DP and ATP dump valve. Those seem like reasonable numbers.
Also I'm running the .58 turbine housing. Could that possible be the largest limiting factor? It spools up fast, though. I have a .69 ready to go in once I have taken my MSF course for my FZ1 since the air force requires you take the class before you ride







; then my car can be down long enough for the turbine swap.



_Modified by FMF at 9:28 AM 3-20-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_you think it could be my large charge pipes or intercooler? Maybe that core is just too large...it's pretty damn big.


nah, i think it was wicked high IAT's and timing pull. you don't magically make ~70 WHP with just adding meth.


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
nah, i think it was wicked high IAT's and timing pull. you don't magically make ~70 WHP with just adding meth. 

so why do I have wicked high IATs and everyone else is just normal? 
:german:Was es ist?:/german:
I'd like to solve that if it is this big of issue with power...can't have temps in between me and my powerz.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (FMF)*

dude, you ran 14 psi and made ~280. why? what caused you to make SO much less whp than EVERYONE at 14 psi? my guess, IAT's = timing retard, thus less HP.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

IAT= Intake air temperature?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_IAT= Intake air temperature?


indeed, kind sir.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

reading my IAT's in boost the other day.
ambient temp was 55, my IAT's were 40








that was after driving around for about 25 minutes.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

28% drop from ambient is great!!!! your system is efficient fo sho!!!!


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

quick question for you I thought about doing this, how often do you have to refill it?


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

whenever the tanks gettin empty








but actually.
depends on your tank size and such. but even if its just every gas fill up. the stuff i run is like 1.09 a gallon.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_whenever the tanks gettin empty








but actually.
depends on your tank size and such. but even if its just every gas fill up. the stuff i run is like 1.09 a gallon.

What cost you 1.09 a gallon?
Since winter is over down south...walmart doesn't carry the windshield washer fluid I had been running. I did experiment with %100 distilled water and then %50 d. water / %50 Heet. The HEET is expensive. I need another alternative and some ideas.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

What about generic dry gas? I saw some the other day that was a couple bucks for 6 bottles. I may stock up on winter formula windshield washer fluid since it is just getting warm here. 
On another note I just got my vc25 controller in the mail.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
What cost you 1.09 a gallon?
Since winter is over down south...walmart doesn't carry the windshield washer fluid I had been running. I did experiment with %100 distilled water and then %50 d. water / %50 Heet. The HEET is expensive. I need another alternative and some ideas. 

Edit: Car hauls ASS with 50 heet / 50 d. water!







But I still need a cheaper source for meth / alcohol. Can you run isoprophyl alcohol?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Edit: Car hauls ASS with 50 heet / 50 d. water!







But I still need a cheaper source for meth / alcohol. Can you run isoprophyl alcohol?

If your willing to pay for evey thing I can get u a case of windshield washer fluid..and send it up to ya if need be..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
If your willing to pay for evey thing I can get u a case of windshield washer fluid..and send it up to ya if need be..

How many btls / gal are in this case?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

I bought a gal of denaturated alcohol from Home Depot for $14 and I plan to mix that with some d. water that I'm brewing in my bath tub.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

http://www.worldwideracingfuel...30755

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_http://www.worldwideracingfuel...30755

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Same place I got mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

not to jack the thread, but on a non IC'd vr-t (stage 1 kinetic) would it substitute somewhat as an IC for the purpose of "repeatable power"?? I already have the stage 1 devils own kit jsut havent installed it yet


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_not to jack the thread, but on a non IC'd vr-t (stage 1 kinetic) would it substitute somewhat as an IC for the purpose of "repeatable power"?? I already have the stage 1 devils own kit jsut havent installed it yet

see sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_not to jack the thread, but on a non IC'd vr-t (stage 1 kinetic) would it substitute somewhat as an IC for the purpose of "repeatable power"?? I already have the stage 1 devils own kit jsut havent installed it yet

not to go nuts, but hit me up on PM, and be sure to ask specific questions. if i don't have the answer i can find it.
oh, and sorry for the robot response, but this should help...(i get alot of "PM's"...........



_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_ i just got back in the USA after a biz. trip. please ask me again in a day or so. this is the answer i am giving to all of my PM's, so please understand. i am trying to answer all of them, and i assure you i will!!!!!!!!!!!! please hit me up in a day or so.


----------

